# Rooster Breed????



## carrotsnranch (Jun 23, 2018)

So a friend wants to give me this rooster but I don't know what breed it is! Any ideas?

The second pick is a picture online I found...that looks similar!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

EE (Easter egger)? The first pic (is that him just younger?) has a beard it looks like. He is gorgeous!


----------



## carrotsnranch (Jun 23, 2018)

New-goat-mom said:


> EE (Easter egger)? The first pic (is that him just younger?) has a beard it looks like. He is gorgeous!


Hmmm could be! I just edited my post...the second pic is one I found online that looked similar.


----------



## carrotsnranch (Jun 23, 2018)

Here's another picture


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

carrotsnranch said:


> Hmmm could be! I just edited my post...the second pic is one I found online that looked similar.


Okay, since the top pic is him the second isn't, I would say absolutely Easter egger.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

I agree, looks Easter egger to me too. He's pretty


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Yep! 
Easter Egger for sure! they are also called Amerucanas. They (Obviously not the roosters, but the hens) can lay blue, green, and some can lay pink eggs! They are called Easter Eggers for a reason. 
Beautiful bird!


----------

